# Donnington Castle



## lostprophet (Aug 29, 2006)

Went out and with HOPPY today...

*CLICK IMAGE FOR HIGH RES*

Donnington Castle


----------



## Hyperion (Aug 29, 2006)

Good shots. I like the last one the best. The colour of the sky is amazing.


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 29, 2006)

I like the look of that place. And the pov in that last one is great


----------



## HoboSyke (Aug 29, 2006)

Great shots, you captured it well.


----------



## lostprophet (Aug 30, 2006)

Antarctican said:
			
		

> I like the look of that place. And the pov in that last one is great


 
I was laying on the grass with my 12mm lens and people were looking at me as if I was mad or something


----------



## Hoppy (Aug 30, 2006)

I hate that lens :er:  :thumbup:


----------



## lostprophet (Aug 30, 2006)

Hoppy said:
			
		

> I hate that lens :er:  :thumbup:


I`ll remember that the next you want to borrow it


----------



## Hoppy (Aug 30, 2006)

lostprophet said:
			
		

> I`ll remember that the next you want to borrow it


 
:er:


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 1, 2006)

Hoppy said:
			
		

> :er:


 
just kidding, you never know I might want a lift again


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 1, 2006)

i like number 1 and 3.

2 however needs some straightening IMHO. Some lines are slightly off the horizonal and vertical orientation, that it disturbs the image.

Also, in no.2 the large white cloud lies behind the rather bright gatehouse that it swallows up contrast and hence breaks the gatehouse's contours in an unpleasant way.
Sorry to wreck no. 2 ... but I also would wreck most of my own pictures if I had to comment them 

Nice castle by the way, maybe I should put it on my list


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 1, 2006)

Alex_B said:
			
		

> i like number 1 and 3.
> 
> 2 however needs some straightening IMHO. Some lines are slightly off the horizonal and vertical orientation, that it disturbs the image.
> 
> ...


 
Wreck away, its the only way I can improve my shots


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 1, 2006)

Good way to see things!

However, always keep in mind that every comment written here (mine included) are just personal opinions. There is nothing like a "perfect photograph" ... what is perfect for one individual might be not so perfect for someone else. It is all very subjective. Even the way we see with our eyes and the way our CPU (brain) deals with the information is different and individual. It depends on taste, culture (differences in the association we have with different colours for example), the way we grew up ... and not to speak of the fact that a large fraction of us is partially colour-blind (or "weak") without knowing 

Of course there are many things most people agree on when it comes to photographic technique and composition ... but anything beyond that, when things get subtle ... everyone has his personal taste


----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 1, 2006)

have you done some postprocessing with the first one? dunno whybut shadows don't look like shadows to me... the light there is perfect... like... if you used a reflector to reflect the sun to the shadows... wow!


----------



## Mama_Destiny (Sep 1, 2006)

Oh,I just love that last one!! They are all great though!!


----------



## ClarkKent (Sep 1, 2006)

Amazing Captures here.  Nice work.  I too like the pov of the last one!


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 2, 2006)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> have you done some postprocessing with the first one? dunno whybut shadows don't look like shadows to me... the light there is perfect... like... if you used a reflector to reflect the sun to the shadows... wow!


 
All I did was to add 12 to Shadow/Highlights in CS

And you have to remember that I was with HOPPY and the sun shines out of his bum


----------



## Arch (Sep 2, 2006)

Good shootin LP :thumbup:


----------



## duncanp (Sep 2, 2006)

nice one, good PoV in the last, as everyone has said..


Hoppy is that Valentino Rossi in your avatar?  or Max Biaggi, it looks like a camel yamaha...


----------



## Hoppy (Sep 2, 2006)

lostprophet said:
			
		

> All I did was to add 12 to Shadow/Highlights in CS
> 
> And you have to remember that I was with HOPPY and the sun shines out of his bum


 
Makes a change from shinning off the top of my head :er:


----------



## Hoppy (Sep 2, 2006)

duncanp said:
			
		

> nice one, good PoV in the last, as everyone has said..
> 
> 
> Hoppy is that Valentino Rossi in your avatar? or Max Biaggi, it looks like a camel yamaha...


 
Yes its Rossi at Donington GP this year. Biaggi hasn't got a ride.
http://www.turnone.fotopic.net/c1014819.html


----------



## nakedyak (Sep 2, 2006)

great shots. I really like your border, any chance you could explain how its made real quick? ;-)


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 2, 2006)

nakedyak said:
			
		

> great shots. I really like your border, any chance you could explain how its made real quick? ;-)


Splur.  was that quick enough?

in PS CS copy image then enlarge canvas then paste image then in layers select layer style the select drop shadow.


----------



## duncanp (Sep 2, 2006)

Hoppy said:
			
		

> Yes its Rossi at Donington GP this year. Biaggi hasn't got a ride.
> http://www.turnone.fotopic.net/c1014819.html




thanks for that, loving the last image... everything is cancelled if my dad knows there is motogp on at the weekend...


----------



## FOTO-GRAFFIC (Sep 4, 2006)

lostprophet said:
			
		

> All I did was to add 12 to Shadow/Highlights in CS
> 
> And you have to remember that I was with HOPPY and the sun shines out of his bum


 
He can get a cream for that you know. 
It also explains why my settings changed everytime he bent over!!!


----------



## FOTO-GRAFFIC (Sep 4, 2006)

Hoppy said:
			
		

> Yes its Rossi at Donington GP this year. Biaggi hasn't got a ride.
> http://www.turnone.fotopic.net/c1014819.html


 
Why? Has someone stolen his bike?


----------

